# Late 5000 Bentley manual FS



## Felix2309 (Nov 11, 2018)

I have three Bentleys for the later 5000. Volume 1 and 2 and a second volume 2. They are paperback and have the beige cover. Make an offer, keep in mind these are thick and heavy so shipping won't be cheap. Hit me up!


----------

